# A New Life With Horses-Feeling My Way



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you got the chance to "rediscover" the horse world!
got any pics?


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

awe what a cool story! do husbands ever sign up for the journey that their ladies may take them..lol
so glad you are following your dream..kick back at night & revel in the joy...life is too short to worry about what ifs...and yes please, post pics of your 2 kids


----------

